# Cranberry Mead Recipe Suggestions?



## MACs (Oct 6, 2012)

I want to make a 5 gallon batch of cranberry melomel. I do not want it to tart but want to retain some of the tartness. I have a base recipe using 12.5 pounds of honey and 10 pounds of fresh cranberries. I want a OG of 1.160. I don't think 12.5 pounds of honey will do that. So my basic question is should I just add more honey and leave my cranberries at 10 pounds. Or is that to many cranberries. I don't want it to have to much tartness to it. Any suggestions to % tartaric I should shoot for to start would be great also. If you have a great recipe that would be awesome also.


----------



## MACs (Oct 8, 2012)

I never said I wanted to finish at 1.000. If you are familiar with award winning meads, then you would know that they do not finish that low. I haven't done the calcs yet, but will be stopping fermentation or it will end on its own at around 1.050. 18% ABV is the highest it will be. That is how they retain flavor and avoid excess dryness. Thanks for your time and info you shared though.


----------



## GreginND (Oct 8, 2012)

Why not start with an SG that is more favorable to yeast, ferment dry, clear and then backsweeten? Doing it this way you do risk stuck fermentations with a starting gravity so high.


----------



## MACs (Oct 9, 2012)

Never thought of a stuck fermentation being a problem. I would be adding staggered nutrient additions. The 2012 AHA winning Melomel OG was 1.160 and the FG was 1.050 using Lalvin71-B dry yeast and it is not back sweetened.


----------



## Deezil (Oct 17, 2012)

A 5 gallon batch with only 10lbs of cranberries is going to be mostly a mead with a cranberry influence.. I'd step up the cranberries (maybe double), and the honey, to reach your starting SG

Keeping it from being too tart, is a balance between acidity & sweetness.. And with a sweetness/final SG of 1.050 - 1.060 (where my Riesling Ice Wine Kit is, just fyi), its going to be hard for it to be "Tart" without the TA being pretty high ( .90 % +)

I'd shoot for .60 - .70 % TA

I can only assume you're using EC-1118.. And you'll want to make a yeast starter to acclimate the yeast to the high sugar must.. You'll also want to pitch more yeast than normal - i'd use 2 packets

I wouldnt try to ferment it any cooler than 65-70F because of the risk of stuck fermentation... Keep on top of the staggered nutrient additions... Aerate the hell out of it before fermentation starts

Feelin like i missed somethin..


----------



## bob1 (Oct 17, 2012)

I agree with Deezil on 2 lb not being enough. I used 4 lb and 2 lb raisin for wine. Also used the 71b and high sg like that . It settled out at `1.008. I really liked it. I have to dig up my notes but seems the SG was closer to 1.130. I set the sg for 1.100 and didnt count the sugar from the grapes. I checked the second day after setting on enzyme and it was about 1.130.


----------



## MACs (Oct 18, 2012)

Deezil said:


> A 5 gallon batch with only 10lbs of cranberries is going to be mostly a mead with a cranberry influence.. I'd step up the cranberries (maybe double), and the honey, to reach your starting SG
> 
> Keeping it from being too tart, is a balance between acidity & sweetness.. And with a sweetness/final SG of 1.050 - 1.060 (where my Riesling Ice Wine Kit is, just fyi), its going to be hard for it to be "Tart" without the TA being pretty high ( .90 % +)
> 
> ...



Now that's the kind of answer I was looking for. Thank You very much!


----------

